# Protect a Tow in Canada?



## Wendy Earle (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi there, does anyone know if there is a dealer who sells the Protect a Tow stone guard in Canada? We are traveling in our RV from Ontario with a brand new Jeep Wrangler and need stone guard protection. We heard that the Protect a Tow is the Best? Thanks Kindly


----------



## vanole (Apr 24, 2015)

Wendy,

Just looked on their website at authorized dealers and there are dealers in all Provices and most of the states.  Recommend you look at the website,

Jeff


----------



## LEN (Apr 26, 2015)

And if time is short bubble wrap works great.

LEN


----------

